# 6/8 Kafe, Birmingham



## scrufftyguy

Hi,

Spent a few days down in Birmingham at the weekend and visited 6/8 kafe http://sixeightkafe.co.uk/#/blog/4547263251 on Temple Row. I discovered it via the HasBean iPhone app, as it uses Jailbreak.

It has to be said that this cafe was the best coffee experience I've ever had! The coffee was great, the staff were great, the cafe itself had a nice feel to it which was complemented by the choice in music and the cake was excellent too! I treated myself to a cappucino, espresso and then popped back a bit later for a superb americano.

My (non-cofee drinking) patner was really impressed by the herbal teas on offer. She really likes her cake too, and said it was actually the best cake she's ever had!

I can't recommend 6/8 kafe enough (and I have no connections with them whatsoever). Just wish I lived a bit closer to Birmingham!


----------



## garydyke1

I wholeheartedly agree that 6/8 Kafe is suberb. Have tried everything bar espresso off the coffee menu and the jailbreak is being used very effectively.

The staff are friendly and very concerned with peoples' feedback on the drinks. - Refreshing to see so much passion displayed for quality.

The place is in its infancy and it has not been overly busy in there (the times when I have attended) however i'm sure they will get there.


----------



## scrufftyguy

Yep, anyone visiting birmingham should definitely pay it a visit. Makes me think I might have to check out a few of the other cafe's listed on the hasbean app!


----------



## Glenn

6/8 Kafe will be opening on Saturdays from 28 March too.

I'll be in for a visit asap


----------



## scrufftyguy

You'll have to let us know what you think. I just wish it wasn't a six hour round trip to get there from my house, as that's going to limit my visits somewhat!


----------



## Condyk

Birmingham is really getting on the map in terms of coffee. We now have a handful of top places worth visiting, each with their own feel. I've been to 6/8 several times, including a long chat with owner Dav about our own plans for setting up a shop. The staff are attentive to quality and while I'm not the number one fan of jailbreak they do prepare it well. They serve some lovely Suki tea's as well: three of us popped in last week to try different tea's and beautifully prepared and presented. Cakes are also top class. They are in a busy spot and so should do well. I wish them success in dragging in the passing punters and encourage anyone visiting Birmingham to pop in. Saint Caffe in the Jewellery Quarter and Urban Coffee in the Jewellery Quarter and city centre also well worth a visit depending on how you prefer your vibes.


----------



## garydyke1

Dave - be interested to find out the location of your shop, business model and USPs etc. Its tempting to leave the rat-race and start a business, have had many a day dream about doing something for a living that I actually care about such as coffee/wine/food....


----------



## Condyk

Gary, I'd recommend doing what you love in life. I've wanted to open a coffee shop for 25 years, so sometimes you just need to wait until the right ducks are in rows! At the moment we're negotiating for a lease on an 'interesting' place in the city, close enough to some of the other nice places for people to do a bit of a circuit, but not close enough that we'll be specifically competing. We're hoping we can collaborate with other shops and raise the profile of good coffee and expand the market so we all benefit.

We feel that 'comfort' and 'quality' is where it's at, so it'll be a place to wander in and relax, knowing that the tea, coffee, food and such is all taken care of. Grab a newspaper, chat or watch the world go by and chill for a while. Nothing unique particularly, there are many fine places we've been taking ideas from, just everything done well by people who care about their customers. Will drop you a line when we open and be great to see you.


----------



## garydyke1

Will be a pleasure! Certainly do all I can to help support your venture!


----------



## garydyke1

FYI - Has Bean's Steve L is recording In My Mug tomorrow from 6/8Kafe! 3pm onwards


----------



## Mazza

Looking forward to visiting 6/8Kafe when I next visit town.


----------



## garydyke1

View attachment 568
View attachment 563


Picture from In My Mug live today @ 6/8Kafe


----------



## garydyke1

View attachment 564
another


----------



## Glenn

Thanks for sharing the photos Gary

Hope you enjoyed the filming of InMyMug. I look forward to watching it tomorrow


----------



## Condyk

Gary, we've signed lease for our shop and work well underway. Our original shop fell through when landlord decided to offer to someone else at last minute!! But this new place is better  It's at B3 1EU and work now well underway on internal build, etc, etc. if you're passing say hello. Open mid June (soft opening to get everything right) then proper opening end June. We're intending working closely with 6/8 and Saint Cafe, maybe others, to raise the profile of great coffee in Birmingham!


----------



## Glenn

Dave, that's awesome news. Can you drop me a PM with some contact details?


----------



## garydyke1

Condyk said:


> Gary, we've signed lease for our shop and work well underway. Our original shop fell through when landlord decided to offer to someone else at last minute!! But this new place is better  It's at B3 1EU and work now well underway on internal build, etc, etc. if you're passing say hello. Open mid June (soft opening to get everything right) then proper opening end June. We're intending working closely with 6/8 and Saint Cafe, maybe others, to raise the profile of great coffee in Birmingham!


Sounds awesome. Will definately pop in some time, its about 1.5 miles from where I live!


----------



## garydyke1

Any update Dave on your shop???


----------



## clickhappy

+1 for 6/8 Kafe

Eastside Cafe on the edge of Digbeth is another one of my Birmingham favourites


----------



## garydyke1

Off to Six Eight today for 'Filter Friday' and a cake


----------



## garydyke1

Update : Our visit yesterday was a tale of two halves...

The good - filter coffee, batch brewed, Columbia Operapa - clean , tasty, sensible serving size, offered milk (although would never accept it , nice to be offered)

- Great cake, Red velvet , sweet , delicious, artisan-home-made, yum

The bad - Cappuchino - milk VERY over steamed, porridgey, sour, ''foam'' dispersed very quickly, Similar to what dare-I-say Costa might serve. Good coffee murdered

After some discouragement from Laura, I decided to send it back...I know they are better than this. The barista was very sorry and removed it from the bill , no questions asked. My feedback was gladly accepted.

Great turn around!


----------



## garydyke1

Props to 6/8Kafe and particularly @tkdbarista for producing some superb drinks on our last visit. Service as ever very good. Brewed coffee is now available hand-crafted per cup via Chemex or AeroP, aswell as the normal batch-brewed offerings for take out.

Chemex for 1, Has Bean Guatamala natural (one of 2 options) . Lovingly crafted and tasted by Aaran prior to being served. Lovely clean, sweet cup, in the low TDS portion of gold cup standard im sure but to my taste. 9/10

Flat white, Has Bean Jailbreak. Well steamed milk, superb art. Coffee cutting through the milk, balanced, safe and chocolately. Cynesso/Anfim Super Caimano produced shots are never going to be the weak component of a drink. 8.5/10

Chocolate guiness cake . Filth on a platter, rich , not overly sweet, perfect portion for 2 to share with coffees. 9/10

A great range of Has Bean retail bags for sale (about 5-7 days past roast) , with the markup being slightly less than what you'd pay on postage, very handy to know.

Overall 9/10


----------



## Geordie Boy

When I'm normally in Brum it's generally to drink a different dark coloured liquid! However, as I had to go in today during 'daylight hours' I took the opportunity to stop off at a few coffee places and last on the list for the day was 6/8 Kafe, which to be honest, I hadn't been to for a couple of years.

I took the guest espresso (Has Bean's Ethiopia Yirgacheffe Kochere Debo Natural) which was well prepared and tasted full of blueberrys (not in an overpowering way), just like the description.

When I was sat down and served with the drink, was also asked if I wanted some water as well, which was duly brought over, so extra bonus points there







. It's sometimes those little things that make all the difference

Very friendly place and as others have said, well recommended


----------



## Graef

I recently spent a couple of days in Brum and tried the espresso and the cake in 6/8, both were excellent, nice atmosphere and friendly staff. Where does the name 6/8 come from? I should have asked while there but was too busy enjoying the espresso.


----------



## garydyke1

6/8 Temple Row, Birmingham B2 5HG

0121 448 8089


----------



## Graef

Doh thanks



garydyke1 said:


> 6/8 Temple Row, Birmingham B2 5HG
> 
> 0121 448 8089


----------



## adam_n_eve

another +1 for 6/8 from me too. it's nice to have somewhere where you can get an aeropress made for you in brum centre. it's latté isnt quite as nice as saint kitchen's (but then no-one's is IMHO) but the different coffees available in terms of beans give 6/8 something different over a lot of other places.


----------



## Geordie Boy

The grand opening for their new cafe at Millennium Point is tonight as well


----------



## Mr O

I will give the 6/8 a visit next time I'm over.

It will make a change to Brew Dog, Cherry Reds, The Post Office Vaults, The Pure Bar, The Wellington...etc etc.....


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Geordie Boy said:


> The grand opening for their new cafe at Millennium Point is tonight as well


Didn't realise that Geordie Boy, think they'll get enough passing trade over there?


----------



## Xpenno

urbanbumpkin said:


> Didn't realise that Geordie Boy, think they'll get enough passing trade over there?


They have a whole University there so hopefully should get some decent footfall. Saw a pic yesterday on twitter, looks ace! They've been in there on a stand for quite a while now.


----------



## Xpenno

Stupid internets....


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Xpenno said:


> They have a whole University there so hopefully should get some decent footfall. Saw a pic yesterday on twitter, looks ace! They've been in there on a stand for quite a while now.


Hope they do well, Mrs UB works at Aston Uni so will be able to get a decent coffee at work......so not fair....she drinks instant!!!!!


----------



## Geordie Boy

Should really tap into the student market as there's nothing else that side of town. I watched the UKBC heats on the Sunday over there and it was a bit of a weekend ghost town apart from the Think Tank....of course HS2 will change all that in a few years


----------



## Blackstone

Xpenno said:


> They have a whole University there so hopefully should get some decent footfall. Saw a pic yesterday on twitter, looks ace! They've been in there on a stand for quite a while now.


its not on campus though is it and we all know how lazy students are


----------



## Xpenno

Blackstone said:


> its not on campus though is it and we all know how lazy students are


Lol, I thought I was, there is a massive BCU logo on the adjoining building... Either way if it's not you are right. I presume that they've done their calcs and can make it work, they've been in there long enough now.


----------



## adam_n_eve

Geordie Boy said:


> ....of course HS2 will change all that in a few years


...about 20 years more like!!!


----------



## Blackstone

Xpenno said:


> Lol, I thought I was, there is a massive BCU logo on the adjoining building... Either way if it's not you are right. I presume that they've done their calcs and can make it work, they've been in there long enough now.


BCU is a different Uni so I guess there could have a campus there. also, a few years ago Aston Uni sold off some land on which a 6th form and further learning facility has been built.

im sure they know what they are ding and there will be enough footfall


----------



## Geordie Boy

adam_n_eve said:


> ...about 20 years more like!!!


OK 11 then (hits Birmingham 2026). Enough years anyhow for me to enjoy The Woodman pub before it goes bonkers busy


----------



## Mr O

Geordie Boy said:


> OK 11 then (hits Birmingham 2026). Enough years anyhow for me to enjoy The Woodman pub before it goes bonkers busy


Is the Woodman an ale pub?


----------



## Geordie Boy

Mr O said:


> Is the Woodman an ale pub?


Sure is! Same owners as the Wellington & Post Office Vaults. The best of the 3 IMO


----------



## Mr O

Geordie Boy said:


> Sure is! Same owners as the Wellington & Post Office Vaults. The best of the 3 IMO


Ive been to the Wellington and Post Office Vaults often enough... Seems I need to visit this place...


----------

